# Mozilla kann evtl. keine Emails abholen



## Floflo (3. Oktober 2003)

Hy,
ich arbeite seit etwa 3 Monaten mit Linux Suse 8.1 und bin sehr über das System begeistert. Trotzdem gibt es ein Problem:
Und zwar benutze ich als Browser den Mozilla 1.4 mit dem ich meine Emails herunter laden möchte, dieses geht aber nicht immer - warum keine Ahnung.
Liegt es vielleicht an einem Bug oder habe ich etwas falsches Eingestellt.
Firewall habe ich auch schon mal deaktiviert - aber trotzdem kein Erfolg.
Wenn ich bei meinem Webmail Server von T-online ins Postfach schaue habe ich z.B. eine Nachricht, die ich dann mit dem Mailprogramm abholen möchte. Wenn ich nun auf den Button - Abrufen klicke passiert evtl. garnichts aber manchmal klappt es.

Kann mir jemand diesbezüglich helfen, ich wäre sehr dankbar.

Im voraus vielen Dank


----------



## Erpel (3. Oktober 2003)

Funktioniert es mit einem anderen Mailprogramm?


----------



## Floflo (7. Oktober 2003)

*Probleme mit Mozilla*

Hy Agent-p,
mit kmail ist es das gleiche, ich habe im Webmail von t-online mir eine Mail geschickt,
habe dann anschließend mich wieder bei t-online im webmail eingelockt - Nachricht bekommen.
Dann habe ich neu gebootet und wollte dann mit dem Mozilla mir die Nachricht herunterladen - aber kein Erfolg.

Floflo


----------



## oezer (7. Oktober 2003)

installiere mal evolution das ist so ziemlich ne stabile sache, gehört zu dem gnome paket kannste aber auch unter kde, fluxbox, enlightenment etc. laufen lassen.

Oder die einfachste art glücklich zu werden -> mutt


----------



## Floflo (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Oezer,
erstmals Danke, ich werde es versuchen und melde mich wieder.


----------

